# OT: new ride (PICS)



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

i know this is a bike forum but o well. heres my new ride for 09. caint wait to get her out there. 09' Step Child Simon Chamberlain MW


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

meh. non-directional for life. FTW!!!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a snow board, it was a dumpster score - it still has those foot thingy shoe holders on it and the laminate is peeling around the edges a little bit, but we have no snow so it hangs on my wall as more of a decoration.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: Nice set-up...it's supposed to snow all week here.

My new board is the Transaxion, and than my Flow, and My twin 164 K2 Legend. Hmmm, I should have taken the photo from a different angle, makes look a little funny.










Joel, I have your planks waiting for you...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

The Agency said:


> Joel, I have your planks waiting for you...


please tell me he isn't a ski bunny...


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

You didn't know Joel is a 2 Plank Wank?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Listen b!tches, I snowboard too. I'm just better in the park on skis.



The Agency said:


> Joel, I have your planks waiting for you...


Still saving some cash... Things are just a bit tight right before Christmas.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

meh stepchild doesnt do much for me, but i tend to trash my boards so i always just buy something on the cheap (last years or 2 years ago model), ive been rocking k2 WWWs for the past 3 or 4 years so far


Edit: i have nothing against skiers, as long as thats what youre more comfy with i say gp for it, some of my best buds are on skis and we still shred some epic gnar, i think the whole snowboard vs ski debate is stupid as long as you are all out having fun together...


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

yeah i wold rather have a true twin but i like my boards a lil wider and teh Powder Sucks board wasnt quite wide enough for my likings. plus i got to test ride last years Simon model that my friend has fter my arbor got stolen and i just loved the whole feel of it.


----------



## dh_drew (Sep 9, 2008)

I love my Forum Youngblood. I got my pass to Mt. High!!!


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good guys, heres my setup from last year that i will be riding again this year:

08 Rome Agent 156 and 
08 Rome 390's bindings


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

The Agency said:


> You didn't know Joel is a 2 Plank Wank?


probably wears a one piece outfit with a fur collar too...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

WestCoastToker said:


> probably wears a one piece outfit with a fur collar too...


How did you guess?

I went snowboarding today at lunch. Sorta slayed some rails and boxes. I really love snowboarding, but the one thing that sucks is getting on/off the lifts... all the buckling/unbuckling.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

step childs are laaaame


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

hey joelalamo get a pair of these! the high back hinges down like a pair of flows but yet you have regular ratchet buckles too! they are a combo of flows (easy in and out) with the dependability/comfort of regular ratchets, ive been using them since the first pair prototyped )i think 4 or 5 years ago) and i stoked on them for midwest riding where i ride the lift more than i get to ride lol also i am getting the newest set (the linky) in a while when i save up enough

http://www.skis.com/product/128900/K2+Cinch+CTX+Snowboard+Bindings+2009


----------



## a_burnside (Dec 18, 2008)

*Burton Twin 148 w/ Flow M7*

My sweet board! Color scheme came out quite well IMO


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

no pics but i have an 09 never summer sl-r 155 with 09 flow m9's and an 09 capita scare master 152 with 08 flow m9's


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

a_burnside said:


> My sweet board! Color scheme came out quite well IMO
> View attachment 420573


how do videos come out with the camera, got any already made?


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

boooo, on the burton. and flows for that matter


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

*Blasphemy!!!*



Sombrio69 said:


> boooo, on the burton. and flows for that matter


Burton T-6 w/ Flows - Hell Yeah!!








nice kitty graphic








custom 'mud flap girl' stickers I made
TOP








BOTTOM 








My Flow boots leave sperm impressions


----------



## a_burnside (Dec 18, 2008)

> dirtjumper202Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *a_burnside*
> _My sweet board! Color scheme came out quite well IMO_
> ...


We dont even have any snow in Michigan yet! I'm sooo bummed! 
BTW, i'll beat any one of you non-flow riders in and out of your boots, all day!:nono:


----------

